

The 8 ingredients of great mobile apps or how to get featured by Apple - kwiat
http://www.kwiat.org/2012/11/11/the-8-ingredients-of-great-mobile-apps/

======
kwiat
Relying on insights from a talk by John Geleynse, Director of Technology
Evangelism at Apple.

